# Aurora T-Rex question......



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I've never built a single dinosaur kit, but always have had an interest, as my son, in dino's. I remember as a kid, a HUGE T-Rex kit I think Aurora did, and maybe later reissued by Monogram or whoever got hold of the mold when Aurora ceased to exist. I recall it being molded in bright orange, and it was the "old-style" look of T-Rex before modern day scientist figured out how he really looked. My question is, how hard are they to come by, and has anyone reissued them of late? I can't really seem to find any info on them. Any help out there?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Revell Germany was the last reissue of the 90's. There are copies to be had on Ebay and a member (Trevor) here just sold one off of his site, which deals with the Aurora Prehistoric Scenes line-

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/main.htm


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It had been reissued by Monogram and Revell Germany. Its not "rare" but its a popular kit. It shouldn't be too hard to find. The original Aurora kit came in orange with glow in the dark teeth, eyes and claws. I think newer issues come in green with white details.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats correct, I've got the Revel reissue, and its dark green and white. I think the reissues are kind of pricey, compared to the rest, since the other dinos have been reissued several times. A great kit.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It's one of Aurora's best-enginered kits - every single limb and body feature apart from the eyes moves. When you pick the T-Rex up it all starts to move around in your hands!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone have one to sell? Or should I just try ebay for one? I've done searches on ebay for it before, but have never seen one come up. Are they doing resin casts of it?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

post a want on the swap and sell BB . probably get a better deal than eBay . 
good luck on it Tim . 
hb


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Tim Nolan said:


> Anyone have one to sell? Or should I just try ebay for one? I've done searches on ebay for it before, but have never seen one come up. Are they doing resin casts of it?


Trust me. Even with the current prices of this kit, you don't even want to think about a resin casting, as the kit is huge.
Right now, you should be able to find a reissue for around $100.
Original kit, complete, no box or other papers $200-$250.
A resin copy would probably cost even mroe than that, since the kit is about 3 feet tall.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! Yeh, I know the thing is huge! But, people have cast stranger things. (Like my resin "Big Frankie" which weighs 9 lbs.! LOL! I'm not kidding!) I'll post a "wanted" for one! Thanks for the advice and info from all of you!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tim,you can try Gary at www.shadowlandtoys.com he might have some of the T-rex reissues still


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I never liked this kit. It looks like a big toy to me. Try the Polar lights Rex. Or Lindberg. Or Revell's JP Rex. The Horizon Rex's are nice, but pricey. I think the best thing about this old Rex is the box cover illustration - if the kit looked that good I'd have one for sure.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Maybe you just haven't seen it done well yet.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/gallery/toryrex2.JPG

http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/afm38-50.JPG


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Its not a very accurate kit, but I think the best things about it was the poseability and sheer size. Very impressive, almost anyone that comes into my kit room comments on that one. Even guys and gals that dont like kits or dinos LOL.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Man, nice work guys! It is impressive when done right! I'll keep lookin'! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

TAY666 said:


> Maybe you just haven't seen it done well yet.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/gallery/toryrex2.JPG
> 
> http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/afm38-50.JPG


What a nice paint job, that does look nice. Good pose, too. I'll bet it's screwed down to that stand so it doesn't fall over.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mine stands up fine, it hasnt been played with alot to loosen the joints though.


----------

